# Rep Your FootBall Team



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

It's football season so im just wondering what people stand behind which team.
I'll start it off by saying my team is the Titans.
but i dont want to here anything about them so shhhhh
i also like the 49ers and there actually doing really good.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


>


Same here. I have been a Raiders fan since 1970. 
They suck again this year and Russell was a waste of money but as long as old senile Al Davis is alive the team will never be what they could be.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

jets, broncos, giants in that order


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> jets, broncos, giants in that order


awesome avatar she looks good


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> awesome avatar she looks good


thanks that was from the last batch but i forgot to post it, she never stacks long enough for me to get a good shot


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> thanks that was from the last batch but i forgot to post it, she never stacks long enough for me to get a good shot


well it looks like you got a good pic of her stacking.
Nismo's normal posture usually looks stacked. so its pretty easy getting good pics of him. IF he will stay still


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a college football fan.
Boomer Sooner baby!










I used to like Denver Bronco's and Miami Dolphins for the pro's. But I don't like either of those cities now. Can you guess why?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The Panthers of course.Even though they suck something aweful so far this year!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

You already know what time it is LOL


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

*FOOTBALL*

* STEELERS:woof:*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im a bulldog man through and through!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

COLTS AND SAINTS


----------

